# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjanumerointiuudistus 2014

## kuukanko

Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa käsitellään ensi viikolla vuonna 2014 voimaan tulevaa linjanumerointia. Esityslistateksti

Uudistuksessa runkolinjoista tulee yksinumeroisia, Turun sisäisistä linjoista kaksinumeroisia ja seutulinjoista kolminumeroisia. Kaarinan sisäisestä linjasta tulee K1, Littoisten sisäisistä linjoista L1 - L4 ja Raision sisäisistä linjoista R1 - R2.

Nykyiset Turun sisäiset kolminumeroiset linjat numeroidaan uudelleen 22.4.2014. Kaupunkiseudun linjoilla uusi numerointi otetaan käyttöön 1.7.2014.

----------


## Waltsu

> - - Littoisten sisäisistä linjoista L1 - L4 - -


Liedon, ei Littoisten.

----------


## JSL

Vihdoinkin Ihalan linjalle uusi kunnon numero, johon eivät Varissuolle pyrkivät tungeksisi kuten aikoinaan oli joka kerta Julian pysäkillä. Muutenkin vaikuttaa kunnon tuuletukselta.

----------


## ultrix

> Uudistuksessa runkolinjoista tulee yksinumeroisia, Turun sisäisistä linjoista kaksinumeroisia ja seutulinjoista kolminumeroisia. Kaarinan sisäisestä linjasta tulee K1, Littoisten sisäisistä linjoista L1 - L4 ja Raision sisäisistä linjoista R1 - R2.


Kuulostaa muuten ihan fiksulta, mutta onko Turun seudulla tosiaan niin paljon linjoja, että 199 ei riitä?

----------


## Waltsu

> Kuulostaa muuten ihan fiksulta, mutta onko Turun seudulla tosiaan niin paljon linjoja, että 199 ei riitä?


Turun seudulla on nyt 83 erinumeroista/tunnuksista linjaa, jos oikein laskin. Siihen vielä numeroimattomat lähilinjat mukaan, niin alkaa sata tulla täyteen. Ja onhan syytä jättää hiukan ilmaa numerointiin, että systeemi pysyy kasassa myös uusia linjoja perustettaessa. Toki voidaan miettiä, onko joka variantilla oltava oma numeronsa vai pärjättäisiinkö apukirjaimilla... (Vertailun vuoksi: Joensuun seudulla on numerolinjoja vain toistakymmentä, välillä 1-211.)

----------


## JSL

Vedän vähän sanojani takaisin, 221 ei olekkaan niin hyvä numero kierrätettäväksi aivan toisella suunnalle pitkittäisestä linjasta heiluriksi. Moni Maarialainen varmaan hämmästyy ja nousee väärään autoon.

----------


## jltku

> Vedän vähän sanojani takaisin, 221 ei olekkaan niin hyvä numero kierrätettäväksi aivan toisella suunnalle pitkittäisestä linjasta heiluriksi. Moni Maarialainen varmaan hämmästyy ja nousee väärään autoon.


No jos tuota esityslistaa tarkasti lukee, niin kyllähän maarialaiset joutuvat opettelemaan uuden numeron 221:n tilalle ennen kuin sitä aletaan käyttää seutulinjalla. Sisäisten linjojen numerot muuttuvat jo huhtikuun lopulla. Ja 221 tulee seutulinjalle sitten heinäkuun alusta käyttöön. Onhan se pari kuukautta poissa käytöstä.




> Turun seudulla on nyt 83 erinumeroista/tunnuksista linjaa, jos oikein laskin. Siihen vielä numeroimattomat lähilinjat mukaan, niin alkaa sata tulla täyteen. Ja onhan syytä jättää hiukan ilmaa numerointiin, että systeemi pysyy kasassa myös uusia linjoja perustettaessa. Toki voidaan miettiä, onko joka variantilla oltava oma numeronsa vai pärjättäisiinkö apukirjaimilla... (Vertailun vuoksi: Joensuun seudulla on numerolinjoja vain toistakymmentä, välillä 1-211.)


Olen Waltsun kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että ei niitä linjanumeroita kannata liian ahtaalle tunkea. Minusta on kyllä hyvä erottaa variantit toisistaan eri tunnuksella. Sisäisillä linjoilla tuo apukirjain sopii, mutta en kyllä laittaisi kolminumeroiselle seutulinjalle enää lisäkirjainta perään. Siellä minusta on parempi erotella variantit peräkkäisillä numeroilla, niin kuin tuossa esityksessä on tehty.

----------


## helleh

Sekopäistä puuhaa koko linjanumerouudistus. Jollain on näköjään töissä aivan liikaa aikaa.

----------


## Piirka

> Sekopäistä puuhaa koko linjanumerouudistus.


Millä tapaa sekopäistä? Oulussa esmex on yritystä selkeyttää eri linjoista koostuva linjanumerospagetti helposti hahmoteltavaksi runkolinjastoksi. Nytkin keskustan ja yliopiston väliä sahaa arkisin kahdeksan eri linjaa (4, 5, 6, 7, 16, 19, 22 ja 23) ja vuorot ajetaan mieluiten dotto-junamaisesti peräkanaa. Tiheäliikenteinen runkolinja houkuttaa paremmin matkustajia kuin nippu linjoja, joilla kullakin on vuoro kerran-pari tunnissa.

----------


## jltku

Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti tänään kokouksessaan hyväksyä linjanumerouudistuksen sillä muutoksella, että 6 ja 7 vaihtavat paikkaa. Siis tarkoittaa varmaankin sitä, että linja 6 kulkee Naantalista Lietoon ja linja 7 Naantalista Kaarinaan.

----------


## jltku

> Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti tänään kokouksessaan hyväksyä linjanumerouudistuksen.


Ja tässä linkki pöytäkirjaan: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2013...4t/2974823.htm

----------


## EFTU

Onko tietoa mitä käy linjoille 109,111 ja 116 (Turku-Kaarina-Paimio (-Piikkiö))?

Niitä ei uudistuksen kohteena näy...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Saas nähdä, voi tässä jotain ajatusta ollakin...ainakin 2 ja 3 numeroiset saman suunnan linjat helpompi tuntemattoman omaksua, kuten esim. nykyiset Jäkärlän linjat 22, 221 ja 222. Jatkossa siis 22 eri kirjaimilla. Kaikkeahan ei muuteta nyt heti - hyvä vai huono asia, tiedä häntä. Ilmeisesti esim. Ruissalon "runkolinjaa" ajetaan runkolinja 8 numerolla... :Wink: . Jotenkin hymyilyttää nuo runkolinjat, samoja reittejähän on mutkiteltu vuosikymmenet. Ehkä määränpää teksti linjakilvessä pelastaa tilannetta, muuten muutos matkustajille liian vaikea. Jokatapauksessa 50 sentin korotus kertalippuun on ihmisten vaikea niellä, ja varmasti se ajatellaan olevan Turkulaisten maksu naapurikuntien alennetuista bussilipuista. 2-vyöhykkeen malli olisi ollut järkevä, mutta ilmeisesti liian vaikea tehtävä. Jälkeenpäin haastavaa muuttaa kahteen vyöhykkeeseen.

----------


## JSL

> Onko tietoa mitä käy linjoille 109,111 ja 116 (Turku-Kaarina-Paimio (-Piikkiö))?
> 
> Niitä ei uudistuksen kohteena näy...


Eikös ne jää ELY-keskuksen reittilupien tai ostoliikenteen piiriin? JLL:n alaisuuteen ei eivät ainakaan kuulu. Siitä en tiedä, kuuluvatko ne vastaisuudessa yhteistariffiin.

----------


## EFTU

> Eikös ne jää ELY-keskuksen reittilupien tai ostoliikenteen piiriin? JLL:n alaisuuteen ei eivät ainakaan kuulu. Siitä en tiedä, kuuluvatko ne vastaisuudessa yhteistariffiin.


Aijaa, oletin että kuuluisi JLL:n käsiteltäväksi, mutta nyt kun sanoit niin huomasin että sieltä puuttuu mm. nykysiet 118, 119, 422. 

Kuitenkin ihmettelen että nykyiset 191 ja 194 on kuitenkin mukana uudistuksessa.

----------


## Waltsu

Minähän olisin jättänyt Naantali-Kaarinan 11:ksi ja antanut Naantali-Liedolle numeron 10. Kutonenkin säilyisi näin ennallaan. Ihmetyttää myös tuo 20x-sarjan suuruus - miksei Raision puolelle päättyvät ole 21x? Ja kun Ihala on 22x, niin siitä jatkuisi loogisessa järjestyksessä Pasala 23x, Kustavin ja Rauman tiet sitten vielä isommat kakssataset.

Paattisten ja Jäkärlän linjat voisivat pitkinä keskustasta alkavina linjoina olla suosiolla nelisatasia, nykyinen alkukakkonen vain vaihdettaisiin neloseksi ja kaksinumeroisiin nolla perään. Siinä vapautuisi 20-sarja heilurikäyttöön vaikkapa Varissuon linjoille, kunhan Muhkurin linjalle keksitään uusi numero. (28:han on ihan sama linja kuin kakkonen, joten siinä ei ole miettimistä.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:18 ----------




> Aijaa, oletin että kuuluisi JLL:n käsiteltäväksi, mutta nyt kun sanoit niin huomasin että sieltä puuttuu mm. nykysiet 118, 119, 422. 
> 
> Kuitenkin ihmettelen että nykyiset 191 ja 194 on kuitenkin mukana uudistuksessa.


Ruskon suunnan linjojen liikenneluvat (vai mikä siirtymäajan sopimus olikaan) päättyvät ensi kesänä, ja koska Rusko on joukkoliikennelautakunnan alainen kunta, niin lautakunta päättää Ruskon joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tämä linjojen muuttaminen, yhdistäminen ja kilpailuttaminen koskee nyt Turun, Kaarinan, Liedon, Raision, Ruskon sekä Naantalin linjoja. Esim. linja 422 Tku-Masku ei kuulu tähän soppaan.

----------

